# my new cannondale caad 10 3



## leonho (May 5, 2011)

Just bought a Cannondale CAAD 10 3. Rode for 10 miles...nice bike.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice! I would like to be riding a new 10-4, but they're out of my size and color.


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

Got my 10 3 Wednesday...I've put about 100 miles on it, super fun bike.








Still have to get fitted/put decent pedals on it/.etc.

I'm a pretty inexperienced rider (I even don't have decent pedals to put on there immediately, the pedals on my old bike just broke....) but passing up guys climbing the hills on their super nice cervelo bikes definitely made my day yesterday.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Breneko--Beautiful Bike!

Leonho--What color did you get White/Black or Black/Green??? I ordered the Black/Green.
Post some pics id love to see yours!!!


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

jcgill - thanks!

One thing I learned on my white caad10.....white grip tape does not stay white, and if you commute wearing new jeans your white saddle will turn baby blue.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Gorgeous bike!! I'm drooling......


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

do u know the weight? everything is stock?


----------

